# Plumber action figure



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Saw this while looking up random stuff.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have that.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I finished trade school my mom gave me this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr Rooter used to give out an action figure but I heard they quit when they found out China was using lead paint.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Not going to lie I want one


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> When I finished trade school my mom gave me this.
> View attachment 42089


Yours is definitely neater than the pic i posted. Who makes/made it?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I have that.


Do you have the comic too?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Do you have the comic too?


Haven't seen that.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Haven't seen that.


Looks like you can still get the comic, but not the action figure.

http://www.americanstandard-us.com/store/plumber-protects/


----------



## PlumberGuz (Oct 7, 2015)

want


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Johns_TPS said:


> Mr Rooter used to give out an action figure but I heard they quit when they found out China was using lead paint.


I've got one of those somewhere...


----------

